# Partial vulvectomy or labiaplasty



## jerseygirl20 (Sep 17, 2014)

Need help !!!!! How would you code this???  partial vulvectomy or labiaplasty?????

Preoperative Diagnosis:
Labial hypertrophy.

Postoperative Diagnosis:
Same.

Operation:
Partial bilateral vulvectomy.

PROCEDURE:  The patient was prepped and draped in the usual sterile fashion.  The vulva was examined and marks were made delineating the hypertrophied clitoral hood.  A triangular shaped incision was made from the base of the clitoral hood medially to the crease of the outer vulva and a triangular shaped incision was made approximately 3 cm in length x 1 cm wide at the base, a triangular shaped piece of skin.  This area was closed with a running 3-0 Monocryl, elevating the clitoral hood and eliminating extra and sagging tissue superiorly.  The labia minora were then examined and measured to be 4 cm from the outer edge of the introitus and were symmetric.  A wedge shaped incision was made bilaterally, resecting approximately 2.5 cm of labia minora.  The wedge was closed, the mucosa first with a running 3-0 Vicryl and then a subcuticular suture on outer skin closure.  An additional skin resection was performed of the outer labia in order for the external labia minora to lay flat.  At the end of the procedure, bilateral labia minora were symmetric.  There was ecchymosis present at the right superior clitoris and the left labia minora.  There was no evidence of hematoma.


----------



## Lor-N (Sep 17, 2014)

56620


----------

